# feeling drugged after eating



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Anyone have this symptom? Eat a small amount of food,,,most anything, then feel as if you had taken medication, sleepy, gritty stugg in eyes, mental fogginess, sometimes happening within 15 minutes and a few times happening about an hour later. could happen after eating toast or a hamburger. Thanks for any input


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

To add to the above post: Blood test are normal when having symptoms, sugar normal range.


----------



## rinoa391 (May 28, 2003)

when my IBS was at its worse one month i was like that everytime i ate something wrong ..usually it was at mcdonalds which is a killer..instantly after eating i went so sleepy i was nearly falling asleep there and then. Then comes the bloatedness and cramps..i just keep away from everything that bothers me to be safe.my bloodtests also came back normal..im thinking its maybe becoz ur bodys focusing on digestion or something which may make u tired..thats just a guess tho i dont actually know.


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

You may be eating too much in one sitting or you may have food intolerance.If your sleepiness hit you after you ate toast or a hamburger, you are probably intolerant to gluten (in most bread products). Try doing an "elimination diet" by cutting out gluten containing foods for a week. Then have one meal with the suspected food and note any symptoms over the next three days.Do a search on the web for "gluten free" to find grain foods and brands that do not contain gluten.Incidently, you may be intolerant to more than one food. If you suspect others (cow milk, soy, corn, and sugar are common), try doing an elimination diet with them too.


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

P.S. Check out celiac disease


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi Jhouston,I've been meaning to post to you. I believe you need to question the doctor more about that IBS diagnosis. Have you just started have bowel problems? If so, at your age, IBS is just so unlikely. The celiac check is a good idea. Also, have them to check for thyroid problems, microscopic colitis, and small intestine bacterial overgrowth. I read that your colonscopy didn't go well. Most patients do get drugs for that sort of thing. It's the endoscopy that usually foregoes with the drugs. Too bad as I got the best sleep ever on demoral. Laying down flat seems to give me more pain. It's also the endoscopy where they would do the enema if you're not cleaned out enough. I had my colonscopy done at UCLA and the doctor only took 15 minutes!Hope this helps, LouLou


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks all for responding. This symptom is worse than feeling tired it is more like drugy or had alcohol....it started with an illness 5 yrs ago a "virus" docs never dx but check thyroid and sugar. also it was constant for a long time ..every time I ate anything in any amount. then it stopped completely. in the beginning used to sweat and heart palpitations. it returned and then comes and goes now. it seems to happen I think at the same time I have sleep problems--waking up all night-- I would compensate with coffee with food. GI doc says "that is weird"


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Lou Lou, Yes I agree...that is what scares me most that it is not ibs but something is wrong. Let me clarify...I had the colonoscopy Sept and an Upper endoscopy in Oct and an Abdomenal Ultrasound in Oct. you already read the colonoscopy story. The symptoms gas, bloat, constipation with diareah from certain foods started about 6 yrs ago but not bad. In March I had an episode w/bladder infection but this was different...Spasms...meaning running to toilet with not much evacuation and Cramps, which I didn't have before, that lasts until next day and stops. happened 3 times then I went to gyn beacause of UTI's happening at same time. then to gastro. Had procedures done at Glendale adventist with Dr. Mello, the GI doc. I will check out Celiac disease.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Sounds like high glucose levels to me. I have insulin resistance and although my blood glucose level would be within the normal range with a home monitor when these episodes would happen, when I changed my diet and gave up all "white" foods (sugar, rice, potatoes, white bread, etc), the post eating sluggishness went away.My insulin resistance was dx'd with a 2 hour glucose tolerance test and a C-Peptide blood test.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Jhouston,Coffee makes me feel better! The doctors I've gone to thinks that's weird too! I've been diagnosed with microscopic colitis. MC increases the odds that you'll have bile salt D. There are some who believe a glutan-free diet will help improve MC. I have considered checking to see if I have addison's disease. I tend to have low blood pressure and often seem to lose my electrolytes but then I have D all the time. The D wakes me up and lying down seems to increase the cramping so I've tried to sleep sitting in the loo. Also, I believe my dad had addison's but don't know if that's hereditary.LouLouP.S. I live right across the 5 from Glendale!


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

If you do have blood sugar problems, coffee can be a huge contributor to drugged-like tiredness. Any caffeine, alcohol or sugar will have intensified effects. White flour products too.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

> quote:


posted 11-15-2003 07:58 PM-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- If you do have blood sugar problems, coffee can be a huge contributor to drugged-like tiredness. Any caffeine, alcohol or sugar will have intensified effects. White flour products too. Laylo, It is just the opposite! the drugglike feeling is the reason I drink the coffee. if I am at a restaurant I use the coffee so I can function. I really prefer tea...not enough caffeine.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Loulou, small world...I live near Studio city! I also have low blood pressure, low temp. Thyroid tests are normal. With C I guess MC doesn't fit. Sometimes I think coffee helps with motility. How would one know if it is bile salt diarhea? I have weird looking stool but then from what I am reading so do most IBSers.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Just a thought, as I've dealt with 5 Endocrinologists over the last 4+ years....have they done the RIGHT thyroid tests on you? Normally they do a TSH test, which is a good test for diagnosing a thyroid problem....BUT the "normal range" for the TSH test was revised last year. Unfortunately many, many labs and Endo's have yet to implement this new normal range (which is .3 to 3.0). The OLD normal range went all the way up to 5.0. With the new normal anything over a 3.0 is indicative of HYPOTHYROIDISM (and hypothyroidism can cause C, cold intolerance, lower basal body temperature, slow digestion, edema and a whole host of other symptoms).If the TSH is testing outside of the NEW NORMAL RANGE, then a "Free T4" and "Free T3" would be warranted for further evaluation.I ALWAYS get a copy of my lab results and look for myself at what tests were run and where my blood tests. I do NOT trust anyone to "call me if things are abnormal" (learned the hard way on that one!).


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

K9Mom, My tsh was 1.88. every year I say the same complaints and every year my thyroid is checked.so far it has been normal. The only other thing that I can think is adrenals for lowerer temp, and bp.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

You are smart to get copies of your labs...good for you!







Something is not right though and I hope that you can find someone who will listen to you and do whatever testing is necessary to get to the bottom of it.Best of luck to you!


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

Jhouston, have you been losing weight??


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

I have a lower temperature too! Maybe it's that those with low BP and temp do well on coffee and it has nothing to do with our bowels. You would not have C problems if you have bile salt D. If you can, I'd recommend seeing Dr Pimental at Cedar Sinai in Beverly Hills. The GI that discovered I have MC said that if he couldn't help me, he would refer me to Dr Pimental.Hope this helps, LouLou


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

Jhouston,It is true that caffeine can do wonders for lifting your energy, even relieving headaches, but it is also known to be addictive and damaging to the adrenal system. If you are feeling fatigued, my advice to you is stop doing caffeine. If you don't believe me, do a google search "caffeine damaging adrenals." See what comes up.It's just an idea. I wish you the best.Laylo


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi JHouston,I've seen people say if you get IBS when you are older it isn't IBS. Not sure why that is said, but my IBS-D turned out to be anxiety-induced D caused by chronic stress of dealing with sick, demented parents. If you have any interest in considering that aspect, you might want to check out the Managing Anxiety forum further down on the main page. Take care.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Pitzi, Yes, I have been losing weight.


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

California123


> quote:


I've seen people say if you get IBS when you are older it isn't IBS. Not sure why that is said, but my IBS-D turned out to be anxiety-induced D caused by chronic stress of dealing with sick, demented parents. If you have any interest in considering that aspect, you might want to check out the Managing Anxiety forum further down on the main page. Take care. Yes, that is suppose to be an "Alarm" according to The ROME criteria. But that didn't stop my GI from telling me I have IBS. so now I am more nervous than before since I think ....Well, if he is wrong, then something terrible could happen and I didn't know. I'll check it out


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Laylo, Don't get me wrong I agree with you 100%. It is that I had no alternative after awhile...I did not want to eat since I would get the awful symptoms after eating so I did the coffee so I could eat. sounds weird but it was a last resort.


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

I strongly suggest that you do a test for gluten intolerance and a stool fat test.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi JHouston,I found this on the Zelnorm site:Who is affected?Most IBS sufferers are women between the ages of 25 and 64. IBS typically first manifests when patients are in their teens or in early adulthood, with symptoms beginning before age 35 in half of patients. Forty percent of IBS patients are between the ages of 30 and 50 years. The prevalence of IBS decreases beyond age 60.Although I was not diagnosed with IBS--which turned out to be anxiety-induced D--until I was 52, I have had various intestinal problems on and off throughout the years. So for me, the problems were not brand new, just the severity and length of the problems. So if you don't have the "danger" signs--I'm sure someone else knows those them and can post them--I wouldn't worry too much. Heavens knows worrying just makes me feel worse. Take care.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

i used to get the same thing that you described. i had the low body temperature also (this is finally improving)the drugged feeling is for the most part gone but i had it for a long time.i don't think there are any easy answers. but i wonder about the flagyl and other antibiotics. could they have done something or could they have been the straw that broke the camel's back???


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

quote:i used to get the same thing that you described. i had the low body temperature also (this is finally improving)the drugged feeling is for the most part gone but i had it for a long time.i don't think there are any easy answers. but i wonder about the flagyl and other antibiotics. could they have done something or could they have been the straw that broke the camel's back??? Yes, we are thinking alike on this. I think the flagyl exacerbated my GI symptoms. Flagyl is what is used for antibiotic diarhea so it is weird that it caused it. 1998 is the start of the 'fog' but that is pretty much gone but the druggy feeling after eating I thought was gone but has resurfaced here and there. 2003 is the crazy symptoms Spasms that scared the h out of me.Flagyl was about 2 yrs ago. Floxin for uti 5 yrs ago and 1.5 yrs ago and this year. My temp is 97.2 at doc's office. Did you do anything specific for that?


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

one of the few areas that eric and i agree on is that antibiotics can be dangerous. even flux agrees that they can lead to an overgrowth of y#%&t (it's a dirty word around here) in my opinion, people are going to respond very differently to antibiotics. there is no single response.i think it all boils down to the type of bacteria that each of us has been harboring all the way back to the delivery.each time we take an antibiotic we are wiping out quite a bit of our bacteria including the friendly ones -- common knowledge.it is also common knowledge that there are dozens of not-so-friendly bacteria that have picked up some mutant defense mechanisms that protect them from the antibiotic.these are going to multiply in number once the competition has been severely reduced.I think that this is part of what happened to me.i was on several antibiotics as an infant and i think that got the ball rolling for me. every 5 years of my life i got sicker and sicker.if we combine this with mega amounts of stress which lowers immunity, poor diet, and many other factors it can lead to a lot of problems.we all have non-active viruses in us. one theory of CFS is that when things get real bad some of these viruses are activated. the y$%#t issue is frowned on around here but it is a legitimate problem for some people. the evidence is all within the thread. Dr Shaw is not faking the results.i still get the cold feet throughout the day but not nearly as bad as it used to be. my hands have finally warmed up considerably. -- and the dizziness comes and goes. a lot of it is related to multiple allergies, intolerances, atypical allergies, "lost oral tolerance" (food).all i can do is report my experience and my experience is that things got very warm after being on antifungals for a long time. my head got better, sinuses cleared up, many good things happened. However, a few bad things happened ( my eyes got all bloodshot)(quitting the lamisil or diflucan solves this). i got better when i started taking antibacterial herbs in addition to nystatin (i believe my problems were part bacterial and part y#$%st). But -- it seems that dr Shaw is right on track when he claims that as soon as a lot of the patients go off the nystatin -- the stuff returns. that seems to be the case with me and i am disturbed over it. i don't want to have to rely on anything.all i can say is that there are no easy answers. at least things improved for you somewhat -- no more fog and only sporadic episodes of the druggy feeling. can you tie the druggy feeling to anything you are eating?how familiar are you with the lost oral tolerance concept?


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Lost oral tolerance? meaning reactions to foods w/o being allergic? When this druggie thing happens it can happen with any food. and when it doesn't...it doesn't.BUT bread seems to tire me so I don't eat it. AND about a year ago I ate a hamburger that I made myself, lean, organic and about an hour later I thought I was getting a stroke...headacheyblurred vision, off balance. Now I don't eat red meat at all. last week I had spaghetti, I was talking and lost my train of thought, mind went blank practically in mid sentence. I take acidophilus capsules every night before bed. Vit C everyday. use to take Vit bcomplex before the cfs symptoms but after the vits gave me the shakes. I don't know what is going on. I am on a limited diet now because so many foods will cause ibs symptoms. Joann


----------

